# Starting Problem. Electrical



## McKinney300z (Dec 9, 2005)

I have a 1988 300z. The issue is that I have no power to the starter when I try to start the car. The battery is good. Brand new and kept on a maintainer. Ignition Relay has just been replaced. Problem continues despite replacement. Fuseable links are good. Verified with an ohm meter. All other power devices are fine. windows, lights, horn etc work just nothing happens when you turn the key.

My thoughts are that it is the factory alarm system. The sercurity light blinks constantly. I have tried the procedure of unlocking the door with the key to no avail. It seems that there is some type of ignition cut off built into the factory alarm system. What is the best way to go about removing the factory alarm system. (better lknown as the theft warning system) Is there just a fuse that I pull and it completely disables the system? Is there a control box under the passenger seat that needs to be disconected?

I know my starter is good because i can jump it with a screw driver.

Any ideas would be great.


----------



## McKinney300z (Dec 9, 2005)

*Good News*

Found the problem.

After looking high and low I stumbled upon the simple solution. While twisted and contorted to get a volt meter into the clutch safety switch I noticed when I pressed the pedal down with my hand that the switch was not getting fully depressed. So after some chinese contortion i was able to press the switch down with a finger and turn the key. And holy Cr^p it started. Adjusted the lock nut on the switch and it is up and running great. So the lesson for the day is K.I.S.S "keep it simple stupid" Had I done what I should have in the first place and checked the simple things i would have saved myself a whole lot of trouble.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, something I wouldn't have thought of, I guess. My 85 did not have a clutch switch. Nice to know you figured it out. :cheers:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

mine does, but I jumped it....


----------

